# Good Elbow pads for Creeking.



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

I have been trying to find a decent pair of elbow pads for years now. Every one I buy ends up slipping down my arm to my elbow. The Shred Ready ones are too bulky and restrictive. I started working for a Bike framebuilder last year, so I ordered some Fox Extreme Mountain Biking Elbow Guards from our supplier. They worked out great last year. They are the best Elbow pads I have used for kayaking and they don't slip down to my wrists at all. The bummer is that they are like $60 at a bike shop (why I never bought them before), which is out of most kayakers budgets. 

So, since I work for a bike company, we are making these elbow pads available to the mountainbuzz community for $35 a pair. Let me know if you want me to get you a pair. You can contact me directly or order them from our online store: http://shop.zinncycles.com/

Hope this helps. 

Nick Wigston
Zinn Cycles
[email protected]
303-809-8942


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

I will take a pair. They look great. I will mail you.
h


----------



## ion_berkley (Sep 11, 2006)

These are great pads for paddling, however they are already widely available cheaply, (even cheaper) mostly at online motocross stores.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

cool. are you sure they are the same ones? If not, maybe they would be a better choice. We can match prices if you find the same ones cheaper. I think maybe Fox makes a cheaper version. Let me know. We aren't really trying to make any money on these, just wanted to make them available to kayakers.


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

*options*

Nick's prices are actually pretty right on especially if you consider shipping. Most moto shops are a little bit more unless you get pro deals. CHeck out 3 versions of ther Fox pads on this site. Scroll down to the bottom.
http://www.motoworldracing.com/fox-racing-riding-gear.html

-BA


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*Fox Raptor*

The raptors are even sicker than the extremes. They are on sale right now also for 20 bucks if you google "fox elbow pads". They are normally 40$. The extreme is also pretty sick but now that I have tested both pairs the raptor definently gives you a ton more protection. I would say go with the raptors if you want elbow pads that will truly run the shit.
Peace


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

In the pictures, it looks like there is some soft padding. How much water does this paddling soak up? Do they get waterlogged and heavy?


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

I think I'm going straight for the full impact rig:
http://www.motoworldracing.com/thor-07-impact-rig-se.html

Once I've got that I'll just tighten down my full face helmet and stop scouting or portaging. Now the Black Canyon will require way less effort.


----------



## flounderbuoy (Sep 18, 2004)

my only issue with the fox pads are the velcro. it wears out and the straps get all stretchy, ive owned two pairs of the extreme and they end up falling off my arms or riding around my wrists after the hole rides....i think that no velcro is better. any suggestions on that?


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*they look pretty good*

I've been using some pro-tec elbow pads I bought from NRS for a few years now. Sometimes they slip a little, but they've held together pretty well and the foam is self-bailing (laugh)

I'd like to try yours out Nick


Mike


----------



## clayw (Jul 1, 2005)

*Thor: 22$, EVS 17$ Ridegear*

thanks for the deal!

I've had great results with my EVS Option elbow pads - worn them since 98 replacing them about every 3-4 yrs. They were 'Thor' back then. This is the same model only cheaper. Adjust the tri-glide carefully for bent-elbow comfort. No Velcro!

http://www.ridegear.com/rg/item/F-13399/EVS__Option_04_Elbow_Guard_.html

Ordered a pair of new Thor's now - 22$ and while one side velcro came unsewn (now fixed) they are lighter and offer more protection - still don't slip. 

Check it -

Clay


----------



## progers (Jan 27, 2004)

The Stohlquist Blam's have been great for me. They are lined with that sticky water specific material, similar to the stuff on the inside of their pfd's. The material grips really well to your drytop. I never have an issue with them slipping, only slighty when I'm wearing a shorty. Great comprimise between articulation and protection with the thin flexible plastic. 

They must not be making them any more, this is the only place I found em'. On Sale To!!! 
http://outdoor.megamart.us/43700.html


----------



## Warren (Dec 28, 2003)

*Blams*

Ive had the Stohlquist pads for a few years now. Love the wrap around impact protection. Especially nice on the inside of the elbow. Great ease of movement. My only con is that the material the velcro is attached to wore out after the first year and is now allowing less and less attachment as it streches further and further. Starting to slide down a bit over the course of a day.

Anyone whos been using the fox have any pros/cons about their mobility and or fit. How is the coverage inside the elbow? What about longevity?


----------



## Golder (Jun 13, 2005)

*bump her*

any new opinions out there? time to replace the old ones...

thanks all

JC


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Golder said:


> any new opinions out there? time to replace the old ones...
> 
> thanks all
> 
> JC


I've been using the Shred Ready elbow pads for years. They are relatively inexpensive and I love the forearm protection but they slip down a little bit over the course of the day and you have to slide them back up. Tsunami Elbow Pads- Products of Shred Ready, Inc.

I'll probably be looking for something else soon. 

I forgot to slide my Shred Ready's up on Escalante during my first day this year, got stuck in a slot, and hit my elbow hard enough that it now feels just like the other elbow did before I had surgery to remove bone chips that I got from repeated smacking while kayaking. 

By the way, if you have pointy elbows with bone chips in them I highly recommend the surgery. The operated-on elbow is nice and round and takes shots nicely. I even do Muay Thai elbow strikes onto pads with no pain, though it probably took at least a year after surgery before I wanted to full-on hit something with that elbow. The untouched elbow is pointy, it is full of bone chips, and it hurts to rest it on the table.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

*Lacrosse elbow pads*

Picked up a pair of Lacrosse elbow pads (STX brand) from Play-it-again for 10 bones. They work well but they do slide down a bit...just another cheap option. 

I think I'm going to get some of the Fox pads that Nick was posting about...


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

SixSixOne Race


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Pro-tec skateboarder elbow pads are the bomb. I had the NRS ones that cover your forearms as well. A little overkill IMO.

Kent



Golder said:


> any new opinions out there? time to replace the old ones...
> 
> thanks all
> 
> JC


----------



## HANSON (Sep 18, 2004)

The sixsixone race!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

doublet said:


> I think I'm going straight for the full impact rig:
> Thor 2007 Impact Rig SE
> 
> Once I've got that I'll just tighten down my full face helmet and stop scouting or portaging. Now the Black Canyon will require way less effort.


I actually picked up the SixSixOne shortsleeve version of this a few years ago after jamming my shoulder up underneath the Magnetic Wall. 








I'll break it out of the more full-contact mank runs, and it's not too uncomfortable or restrictive. The newer version have a plastic articulated spine, which would be overkill under a PFD. Mine ('05, I think) has soft foam on the spine and chest, so it's OK underneath my drytop. But the plastic shoulder caps are nice- Beats having a jacked wing from taking a shot underwater on a roll setup. Also, it makes you feel like Steve Atwater going out to level some running back. 
YouTube - Steve Atwater


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Talk about overkill.. i have old soft pair of shred ready with kevlar and some good padding under. little restriction, and they take hits well enough. not like we are kayaking on our arms.


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

I got a pair of the Fox Raptors a year or two ago, and although they seemed great they broke on the first day I used them. I don't even know what I hit - it must have been a nick. The plastic hinge broke, and they are useless. I can probably fix them with a pan head bolt and nut, but am a little peeved that I spent that $$ and they broke on day one.

L


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

Ive been wearing a MSR (not mountain safety) set of pad for three years now. Very little slip. No velcro ( Key! ). I can't remember ever taking a hit but I know I have. I'm not smooth enough to pull off low water Lime and Valle w/o taking some hits, they just haven't hurt. Picked some up for friends today. $25 @ moto shop.


----------



## Mr Beaver (Mar 8, 2009)

I will give you kayakers a bit of advice that Motocross guys have known for some time.

FOX Racing spends all their money on marketing, typically their gear is pretty garbage. It is cheaply constructed with cheap materials. They do carry one decent line of top $ gear, but trust me you don't want to pay for it as it isn't any better than the other guys stuff.

MSR (used to stand for Malcolm Smith Racing) Moose, and Thor, are all much better quality gear...........for the most part. Also, the online dealers are usually cheaper than the stealership, try Rocky Mtn. ATV/MC for example.


----------

